# Đánh giá khả năng tăng cân của Hero kid Gold



## mekhoeconthongminh

Hero kid Gold là sản phẩm ra sau và được nâng cấp từ sản phẩm Hero kid. Có tác dụng tương tự tuy nhiên sản phẩm được nâng cấp thêm một số thành phần từ thiên nhiên như chiết xuất hạt bưởi, dâu tây, khúng khiếng... nên sản phẩm sử dụng sẽ có hiệu quả cao hơn với việc tăng sức đề kháng cũng như bảo vệ gan, giảm các triệu chứng mệt mỏi, chán ăn... 

Với việc tăng thêm thành phần sản phẩm lại gặp vấn đề là hương vị khó uống hơn Hero kid một chút. Tuy nhiên đây không phải là vấn đề lớn bởi vì với việc thêm nhiều thành phần giá trị mà giá cả không tăng quá nhiều nên rất đáng để người dùng lựa chọn.



​*Công dụng hero kid gold: *

Hero Kid Gold giúp bổ sung vitamin, khoáng chất và các dưỡng chất từ thảo mộc.

Hỗ trợ mát gan, bảo vệ gan, giảm mề đay

Giảm các triệu chứng mệt mỏi, biếng ăn

Hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao.

Hỗ trợ tăng cường sức đề kháng, tốt cho trẻ em trong giai đoạn phát triển

*Thành phần herokid gold: *




Amumon Fruit: ..............................83 mg
Canxi Tảo biển:..............................100 mg
Vitamin D3: ...................................0.01 mg
Kẽm oxid........................................5 mg 
Chiết xuất Korea Red Ginseng.......15 mg 
Chiết xuất Hovenia Dulcis..............15 mg
Chiết xuất Milk thistle.....................6 mg
Cyclodextrim...................................1700 mg
Mật ong............................................1000 mg
Siro Ngô cao phân tử…....................300 mg
Sucralose..........................................1.2 mg
Chiết xuất dâu tây.............................100 mg
Bột dâu tây........................................150 mg
Hương dâu tây..................................1 mg 
Xanthan Gum…...............................20 mg
Milk Protein Hydrolyzadte..............10 mg
L-Carnitine.......................................1 mg
Vitamin PP........................................0.5 mg
Vitamin B1.......................................0.2 mg
Vitamin B2…...................................0.2 m
Vitamin B6…. .................................0.2 mg
Vitamin C….....................................33 mg
Triết xuất Hạt bưởi….......................5 mg
Nước……………………….....…....6058,69 mg




​*Đối tượng sử dụng siro hero kid gold: *

Trẻ từ 1 tuổi trở lên

Dùng cho trẻ chậm lớn, còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng.

Người bị nóng trong, dùng thuốc kháng sinh lâu ngày.

*Cách dùng: *

Trẻ từ 1 tuổi: Dùng 1 gói/ ngày, uống trực tiếp hoặc cùng với nước.

*Quy cách đóng gói hero kid gold: *

Hộp 30 gói

*Xuất xứ: *

KOREA GINSENG BIO- SCIENCE CO., LTD - Hàn Quốc

Lưu ý: Sản phẩm này không phải là thuốc không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng mua Hero Kid Gold chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online bằng cách ấn nút "mua hàng" dưới đây trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa Chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

